Ask HN: What do you wear to work everyday? - meagher
======
Kimitri
My motto is: "Never not wearing a hoodie." It's actually gotten to a point
where I find it physically (and mentally) very taxing when I wear something
else. Luckily, Finnish summers are cold enough so I can keep wearing my
precious hoodies all year long. I used to wear various skate brand hoodies
(like Enjoi), but nowadays my goto brand is Superdry.

Oh yeah, and jeans. I prefer Diesel ones, but I'm not too picky about them.
They tend to be skinny fit these days, as they seem to be more "acceptable"
for a gentleman my age (approaching 40).

As for shoes, I tend to go with sneakers.

------
bradknowles
I usually wear black slacks, but sometimes jeans. The shirt is almost always a
button-down Hawaiian type (the more neon, the better), and that definitely
gets noticed. I’m known as the guy who always wears colorful shirts.

But the fabric is always natural cotton, linen, or sometimes silk. Never
polyester or other fabrics that do not breathe well.

I am carrying about an extra 100 pounds, and I carry it mostly in my stomach.
I used to wear all black, which I called my “Have Black” period, and it did
somewhat de-emphasize how fat I am.

But years ago I decided that I needed to be a more colorful person, and thus
the Hawaiian shirts.

------
gvajravelu
The advice to dress for the job you want instead of the job you have is cliche
but true.

The company I work at is casual, hoodies and sweatpants are okay. Most people
wear jeans and a t-shirt. I wear a button-down with the sleeves rolled up and
khakis.

My rule of thumb is to dress like someone at your direct manager's level. That
way you don't seem too formal for your own job title, but people also think
you care about someday getting promoted.

If you want to take a look, one of my friends (a fashion consultant) wrote
about this technique on my career blog: [https://www.climbuptheladder.com/why-
dressing-like-your-co-w...](https://www.climbuptheladder.com/why-dressing-
like-your-co-workers-is-actually-hurting-your-career/).

------
Artemix
I generally come with blue jeans and some random customized t-shirts from
[https://www.qwertee.com/](https://www.qwertee.com/).

I work strictly as a backend developer, only coming to contact with some other
societies as partners.

I work in the south-east of France.

I'm quite lucky as even my boss is spending a lot of time dressed "cool"
without bothering about the look, but more about what you can do.

------
zapperdapper
Depends on the time of year.

Right now I'm in my home office and am wearing hoodie, t-shirt and thermal
base layer. Plus loose-fitting thermal trousers. It's cold here though right
now and I tend not to turn the heating on until I really need to or the cat
starts getting uppity. {grin}

One tip I would highly recommend if you are working in a traditional office -
Crocs. I used to keep a pair in the office and you can wear them with or
without socks. Crocs are surprisingly comfortable and they let the air get to
your feet. Nothing worse than sweaty feet in the office IMHO.

For the hike into the office it again depends on the time of year. Summer =
sandles, Winter I wear some really comfortable Timberland boots - warm and
waterproof - just the right thing if you should step in a puddle in the dark
on the way into the office. For the really cold mornings I'll be togged up
with three or four layers including Mountain Equipment hoodie and Mountain
Equipment waterproof jacket.

~~~
bradknowles
Except Crocs are made out of spongy plastic, and the plastic doesn’t breathe.
Sure, there are holes to let air and water in, but the end result is that my
feet sweat much more on the soles and in the parts of the shoes that do not
have holes, and so my feet sweat much more in Crocs.

------
jrowley
Slacks (not jeans except fridays), button down (not tucked in), and a kind of
dirty pair of Nike sneakers ( I rotate pairs but really should wear some nicer
shoes). I work at a healthcare non profit that cares about appearance I guess?
I've been pushing the limits lately though and no one seems to mind.

But yeah at first it bothered me that I had to "dress up" for work. Now I
don't mind it - the uniform kind of allows you to separate your personal self
from your work self. Which can be healthy sometimes. Personally I was a raised
in a household with parents that are doctors, and their work is their identify
in a lot of ways. So yeah becoming more comfortable/cognizant with what I
wear/how I look has been an interesting process. But one day I'll wear shorts
and chacos into a office and love life.

------
jetti
Jeans and typically a collared shirt (any where from polo styled to button
up). I don't really have to wear those kinds of shirts but I like the look so
I do anyways. Fridays I go much more casual. Right now I'm wearing a Maria
Tanooki Suit t-shirt [0] with a grey long sleeve shirt underneath. Other times
I'll wear a soccer jersey or hoodie/track jacket.

[0] [https://www.fifthsun.com/mens-nintendo-tanooki-mario-t-
shirt](https://www.fifthsun.com/mens-nintendo-tanooki-mario-t-shirt)

------
Samon
Slacks, business shirt (tucked in), dress shoes, no tie. On 'Casual Friday',
that gets relaxed to a nice pair of jeans (no rips, etc) and a collared shirt
or polo.

------
nunez
If I'm at a client: a little more formal than the client's dress code,
usually.

If I'm not at a client or am travelling: shirt, sweat pants, keds or fred
perrys

------
potta_coffee
Gray or black jeans - I have several pairs of exactly the same kinds.

Gray or blueish nondescript v-neck t-shirt, no logos.

Black hoodie.

It's winter now so also I have a beanie and when it gets cold enough, a black
Carhart jacket.

Asics running shoes.

It's getting to the point that the employers I talk to just assume, "you're a
coder, so we know you're going to show up to work in a hoodie. That's cool."
It's a little thing but it makes a huge difference to me.

------
JoeAltmaier
Contractor. Unless its 'Skype Standup Time' then often, very little. Need a
shirt for that. Have to put pants on to go to lunch.

------
mindcrime
Most days: blue jeans, and an untucked collared-shirt over a t-shirt.
Occasionally blue jeans and a t-shirt. I work as a Solutions Architect for a
large computer company on the East Coast. Walking around the building you see
everything from "jeans and t-shirt" to full suit and tie. But the typical case
seems to be jeans and a collared shirt.

------
csnewb
Flannel button-down shirt (untucked, sleeves rolled up), jeans, boots (Iron
Rangers). On colder days I wear a bomber jacket. This is a really basic outfit
that almost every mid-20's engineer in the bay area wears, but I still think
its casual enough to wear on a night out but formal enough to look decently
professional.

------
zhte415
What I fancy.

Charcoal-coloured tailor-made suit in super 100s or 120s wool, is nice. Silk
tie, blue or pink shirt.

To grey sweat-pants and black wool jumper.

(It can be a little cold where I am.)

I like to keep some clothes at work and change there when desired.

Quite like shirts (long sleeve), can wear them with anything, I find cotton
comfortable.

------
afarrell
I usually wear trousers from a company my friend founded[1], a random t-shirt
I probably got at a conference, socks, shoes, glasses, and a hat. Occasionally
I wear a utilikilt and tall socks instead of trousers.

[1] [https://ministryofsupply.com/](https://ministryofsupply.com/)

------
lainproliant
I wear skirts or leggings, usually paired with a hoodie or other jacket, and
some sort of boots. When I'm lazy (like today) I'll just put on some active
wear and call it an outfit.

------
zacurry
Navy blue jeans paired with a t-shirt or shirt. A pullover if it's cold.

I prefer sandals but strangely my office has a shoe only policy.So I wear my
good ol' puma running shoes.

------
akulbe
It would depend on location.

I work from home most of the time. Comfort is king when that's the case.
Shorts and a Drytek tee-shirt.

When I'm going to a customer site, I'll wear a polo & khakis.

------
Rainymood
PhD student so usually a nice dress shirt and some slacks/jeans and fancy
shoes because I like dressing up really.

------
johnpython
Whatever my mind desires. Workplaces that enforce a dress code in 2017 are not
worth your time. We're all adults and can make our own decisions.

------
ezekg
I usually wear jeans and a hoodie, no shoes. But I do work from home, so I
also wear sweatpants and a plain tee on "those days."

------
tmaly
I wear a collar shirt and black jeans. I like not having to think about it too
much as there are bigger things to spend mental energy on.

------
1000units
A different cashmere sweater every day. That's my mark.

------
cypherg
shorts + tshirt nearly everyday. Some people dress nicer, but no one honestly
seems to care at all. I love that my company culture allows for this. Our
founders wear tshirts and hoodies.

------
kevinherron
Sneakers, jeans, t-shirt, hoodie/jacket on top when it gets cold.

------
sunstone
Shorts and T-shirt.

------
cm2012
Work at home so Pyjamas.

------
DerfNet
Hoodie, jeans, sneakers

------
mlevental
doesn't anyone other than me wear shorts?

~~~
itronitron
some of my coworkers wear shorts

------
bobbinsbob
A uniform.

